# Hirst Arts: Fountain



## WizarDru (Mar 1, 2004)

My wife, Valanthe, created this awesome fountain this weekend, and I just have to show it off. In particular, check out the ripples in the water.

Check it out:



























Now I just have to use it in a dungeon!


----------



## pogre (Mar 1, 2004)

Awesome! Great stuff - I love Hirst Arts!


----------



## Sialia (Mar 1, 2004)

Tell me about what that water is made out of--I'm working on a little model of my own and I was just wondering how to include a water feature, not made out of actual water.


----------



## pogre (Mar 2, 2004)

Sialia said:
			
		

> Tell me about what that water is made out of--I'm working on a little model of my own and I was just wondering how to include a water feature, not made out of actual water.




I am not sure about WizarDru's better half, but I would gamble she used this Hirst Arts method. 

Woodland scenics also made some water beads that you could just add heat to to form model water.

I hope it is OK I hijacked your thread WizarDru.


----------



## Gnarlo (Mar 2, 2004)

Well done fountain, very nice!

I also love the plants; not enough people give a thought to detailing their miniature dungeons/castles/what-have-you with stuff like that to give it a lived-and-died-in look; most dungeons I've seen look like a party has already been through ahead of you and cleaned it out.


----------



## WizarDru (Mar 2, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> I am not sure about WizarDru's better half, but I would gamble she used this Hirst Arts method.
> 
> Woodland scenics also made some water beads that you could just add heat to to form model water.
> 
> I hope it is OK I hijacked your thread WizarDru.



Valanthe here, hijacking Wizardru. 

No problem, Pogre, and thanks for the kudos. You are the master of the molds. And you are correct, sir, I did indeed use the tips from Hirst Arts. I found the Envirotex Lite and the 5 min. epoxy at the local Michael's Arts and Crafts store. And then just followed the directions on the Hirst site.

My first real project, and I think it turned out nice. I really love Hirst too.


----------



## WizarDru (Mar 2, 2004)

Gnarlo said:
			
		

> Well done fountain, very nice!
> 
> I also love the plants; not enough people give a thought to detailing their miniature dungeons/castles/what-have-you with stuff like that to give it a lived-and-died-in look; most dungeons I've seen look like a party has already been through ahead of you and cleaned it out.



Valanthe again.

Thanks, Gnarlo. I kinda like to make a dungeon/castle a little more home-y . And these were easy to make. I just found these little terra cotta pots in the doll house section of Michael's and then I used Reindeer moss for the bush. It's really fun.


----------



## pogre (Mar 2, 2004)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> Valanthe again.
> 
> Thanks, Gnarlo. I kinda like to make a dungeon/castle a little more home-y . And these were easy to make. I just found these little terra cotta pots in the doll house section of Michael's and then I used Reindeer moss for the bush. It's really fun.




Now that's an awesome idea! I am so totally stealing that - in the immortal words of PC "yoink!"


----------



## Sinistar (Mar 3, 2004)

Very, very cool! I love all things mini, and this is very neat. Please do more and post pictures of them!


----------



## Guacamole (Mar 4, 2004)

I hope you guys did the responsible thing and posted a copy of the pics/links on the Hirst Website.  They would love to see it.  

I really like the clean feel suggested by the plants and the border on the fountain.  It looks like it would work equally well in a temple or a palace in addition to a dungeon...


----------



## Valanthe the Sleepless (Mar 4, 2004)

Alas, Guacamole, I haven't posted to the Hirst site yet. I will now though.

Thanks everyone for all the positive feedback. This is my first real Hirst project (besides making a few plain pieces for my 3 yr old son to play with  ) and I have been kinda shy about posting it.


----------

